# Traveling with debilitating Ibs



## ali98 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello all!

I am a fifteen year old girl with fairly recently yet intense GI symptoms ( for about 5-6 months now). I used to be active, eager and excited to travel and go new places, but now I get huge amounts of anxiety for both the travel parts of flying and the logistics even when I arrive there. In less then a month I will be going on about an hour and a half flight with 4 of my friends for another friends birthday celebration with her extended family. I'm fairly concerned about the flying but even more concerned about once I get there. We have our weekend booked with family meals and celebrations which leaves no time for an IBS-D attack. I take two imodium each day but they don't always work...I'm also taking VSL(?)#3, a probiotic and an iron supplement. Any ideas on what I can do to prepare for this weekend? or pieces of advice that may be helpful?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## swood1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Dear ali98,

I understand the high stress when it comes to traveling in the air with IBS. For me it seemed that every time I took an extra swallow to clear my ears that I had to run to the bathroom hoping and praying that one of the bathrooms was not occupied. I almost did not want to breath. When out with friends I would use the excuse of eating some bad food to explain why I'd rush off to the bathroom. I'd carry some Pepto-Bismol tablets to make the excuse seem more acceptable. But the overall stress when your friends start to joke about your bathroom runs can create serious stress.

I can recommend a web site that helped me, but you should also consult your parents about this also. The site is: http://goodhealth.emtuanh.com

I wish you well.


----------

